# Very Funny Wedding Pictures



## Darla (Jun 5, 2009)

from the Chive: did i lie?

*Hysterical wedding pics (22 photos)*

Author: Leo | Post Views: 22,451 | Comments: (1) In: Awesome, Funny





.gallery { margin: auto; } .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 100%;} .gallery img { border: 1px solid #999999; } .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; }


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

how cool is that last pic!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the last pic!

What is that girl wearing in the 2nd to last pic??? She looks trashy!


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the last pic! 
What is that girl wearing in the 2nd to last pic??? She looks trashy!

ive seen that one before, its a highschool prom and they put the subtitle 'someday you will be mine my pretty..' LOL


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't figure out why that bride is out in the snowstorm in that sleeveless dress?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2009)

I really like the last one, very creative.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

lol that last one is awesome! haha! and I like the one with the guy on the banister!


----------



## marie85 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would not dare to wear the same blue dress as the girl for a wedding day, too sex I think!


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL these are soooooo funny,I love the last one


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2009)

The last one is awesome, very creative


----------



## morgan522 (Jun 23, 2009)

omg hahahaha


----------



## Roxie (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome


----------



## printmatt (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't get the second to the last pic


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

Funny!!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2009)

Very funny!


----------



## Martin (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi!

I must say that the photographer captured the best moments.LOL.


----------



## candygalore (Jul 11, 2009)

those are some funny pictures i like them all.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 11, 2009)

Love the last one, cute


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 11, 2009)

OMG!!! I love this!! How funny?!


----------



## lily-rose (Jul 25, 2009)

very funny


----------



## mynameisanna (Jul 25, 2009)

lol! the last pic is the best by far!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 25, 2009)

Haha the guy grabbing for the bouquet is funny... and the shoe... very creative!


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 26, 2009)

The 4 and The last

cool pics

thanks XD


----------



## guesss (Aug 18, 2009)

haha nice


----------



## urs289 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it is very good.


----------



## ilovetinks (Jan 1, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 1, 2010)

The bride drinking the wine while getting her armpit shaved is hysterical!


----------

